# Anyone seen a beretta 92fs with a light rail?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i own a 92fs without the rail........all this time i thought they didn't come with a light rail....
saw one today...

i love my beretta..own 2, a 92fs and px4 both 9mm...
and i am thinking of buying another 92fs with the rail.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Was it the 90-two you saw? I thought the 90-Two had a light rail, but looking at the Beretta site now I'm not sure. But also on the Beretta site was a picture of the M9A1, showing a light rail. Here's the M9A1 off the site...pretty nice looking, IMO!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The M9A1's and the Vertec models came with a rail, not sure if there are others.

And like mentioned, the 90-Twos come with rails too. Too bad the gun itself is hideous. :-x


----------



## eiremhaith (Jan 11, 2008)

*Beretta 92fs or FS92*

No you can't find that gun with a light rail. But this might help you.

http://www.tactical-store.com/ts-fs-za-mr11.html

It is a rail kit for that gun. It works for the surefire x200 tac light. I hope that helps you.

David

[email protected]


----------

